# Spiral cutters worth the cost!



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I have considered changing the blades on my Grizz jointer to spiral head. THanks for the information


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

My class had upgraded to this planer also and as you said the difference in the noise level is tremendous. And to my surprise it makes a really nice cut. The big draw back for our shop was the size of connector for our cyclone, the one on the machine is about 1" larger than what we had at the time. In my opinion overall this is a great machine for the cost.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great review! I'll have to stick with my little 13" for a while longer.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip tooldad.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish you the best with your spiral cutterhead!!! In the famous words of Tony the Tiger…"They're grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat! ;-D

I will have one soon as you can see in this blog


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the review, i have been keeping an eye on this one. Debating between this and a dual drum sander.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a 24" grizzly dual drum sander at home. Hated sandpaper changes so much I bought the velcro kit for it. Since then I don't use the back drum any more. Very slow, however I kind of use it as a wide planer for my panels. Too difficult to change papers for finish sanding 60-100-150-220. Alot easier just to use a RO. The finish that the planer leaves is glass smooth surface. If I could afford the $4k for the extreme 24" planer that is what I would have at home.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

regarding spiral cutter heads …..I've been told that they don't cut as well as the straight blades do on woods such as Pine . Any experience with this issue ?


----------



## BuilderBob59 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a comment and a question. My 20 inch planer is also very quiet and planes pine like it is cutting butter. I haven't experienced the dust collection issue but conservation of mass make sense.

My question is how did you hook up the 5 1/4 inch dust outlet port to your dust collection system?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

All we used is a simple HVAC 5-4" reducer from HD and a little duct tape. I haven't seen any variation in cutting on any different types of wood. In fact the other instructor made The Wood Whisperer's end grain cutting boards and we sent the glueups through, and only chipout occurred on the last row. Not too bad for cutting cross/end grain.

Follow up, instead of updating a 10 year old planer, we spend the $1400 and got a new 15" spiral head, same model, just smaller. Has a 3hp motor. Have a little snipe problem, so I will call tech support this summer and see if I can adjust. Also 1/2 a turn on 14" wide board bogs down the motor. Where on the 20" model a full turn on a 19" wide oak end table top, didnt even phase it. Shows what a couple of horses can do. We also have no snipe on our 20" model.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Arnold
I've had the same planner for almost 2 years and it is great. Thanks for you Review.


----------



## sheetzy (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the same planer but with the straight blades. i love it. most of my tool in my shop are grizzly. I've been using them for years. sheetzy


----------

